# bmw 3 series or nissan 300zx



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

it also spears that the Nissan has a slightly better drag coefficient, about .03 less then the BMW

Nissan before 1989 .30 / after 1989 .31

BMW above .34


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

I personally like the BMW more not least because its reduced weight which more than compensates for the worse drag.
You have to be very carefull when choosing a donor - at the end you are investing quite a lot and saving 2000-3000$ on the donor may compromise your entire conversion.

Also look at Nissan 300Z and Z3/Z4 from BMW which would make an eye catching conversion:
http://catalog.auto.ru/catalog/cars/card/1438.html

Second hand Z3 can be found quite cheap for EUR 4000-5000.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

While I am a long time Nissan fan I've lately been won overt the BMW side. So I vote 4 door BMW. out of my first 6 cars i ever owned 5 were nissan. However now i currently have 3 bmws. ( electric conversion, v8 conversion and my wides car.) 

I would not worry about the power difference. I converted a 325i with a v8 engine . Say 350hp. Been driving it practically every day for 4 years. Still riding on the 200,000 mile original axles and diff.

My thoughts any way

Oh and the z seats 4 is wishful thinking. . The rear seat is only big enough for small children. One more thing. Sorry on a mobile device..... Mention twin turbo. I thought 300z turbo and 4 seated together was not an option. It's been years so my memory could be wrong


----------



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, I havent converted it to electric, but my current gas guzzler is a e46 coupe, (nothing to do with me now building a electric motorbike, £1.40 yes $2.30 per liter desel is even more! its literally stopping the country) 

I retrofitted lumber suroprt and cd player, so so many wires, computers and electric everything, heated windo washer nozel to charging the key fob when key pluged in, so may be a chalenge.
My second choice when buying the bm was was going to be a 200sx or Silvia, much simpler motor but I dident wan't the turbo and the problems they give when driven hard and they sure do.. but that wont matter to you  
Oh the bm coupe uses the traction computer to independently brake the back wheels when one loses traction, it has this insted of a limited slip dif dont ask me why, many people have fitted m3 limited slip difs, doubt you will have problems like that with the 300zx but dont quote me on it!


----------



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

I take it all back! sorry I did not know you was talking about the e30 I just presumed it was the 99 model 300zx and 200sx I was looking at when I got my e46 I just read what I wanted to and added the gaps my self (shd see me when i'v had a fue..) sorry.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

definitely do the 3-series!


----------



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

i had assumed that the aerodynamics would be the biggest player in building an efficient car, but after playing around with the figures in that vehicle efficiencies spreadsheet floating around and it looks as though the weight makes a bigger difference then i thought. It puts the BMW at about half a kw more efficient when traveling at 100kmh, that and the lack of weight will mean i'll also use significantly less accelerating. i had also wrongly assumed that the coupe would be lighter then the four door which isn't really the case.

i should be able to make the bmw faster then the 300zx, and the extra 2 doors and three seats are a bonus, and it's good to know that the components should handle everything i will hopefully be able to through at them. 

so i'll look around for a four door e30 for a good price and use that. thanks for you help.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

algea07 said:


> i had also wrongly assumed that the coupe would be lighter then the four door which isn't really the case.
> .


Yah I've never been able to figure how they can keep the weight down when adding 4 doors. But somehow it works out. unless you're inlove with the E30 styling I'd recommend going with something much newer and better condition.(E46's can be had for not too much even) My biggest regret in all my car projects is not getting a nice enough donor car. All the plastic bits age and start falling apart. Hate working on the cosmetic stuff.

Thaniel


----------



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

i had considered the e36, it's a little heavier but it's drag coefficient is a lot better. so i'd end up pretty much in the same place in terms of range, if not a little better with the latter model. 

the e46 is still out of my price range it'll push the cost of the car up past $30,000 and i cant justify spending that much money.

i'll keep an eye out for the best e30 and e36's going around and try and find one that is in really good nick. i figure an expensive e30 is probably going to be in better condition than a latter model of the same price.


----------

